# X1 Micromill help please



## HS93 (May 21, 2008)

Hi I don't know weather I am allowed to ask this type of question as it's not about an Engine ,so sorry if I should not have.
I have just fitted a belt drive on my Sieg Micro X1 mill and in doing so I had to remove the motor and mains lead from the control unit.the problem is the three wires that go to the forward reverse switch (two brown and one blue) I have lost the bit of paper that I wrote the position on , does anybody have an idea in what order they go on the forward and reverse switch , I have tries the switch manufacturer and they do not have any useful information on the site.

Thanks

Peter


----------



## CrewCab (May 21, 2008)

As far as I know the brown is "live in and the "two blue one's control forward and reverse direction, if you connect them the wrong way round the machine will spin the wrong way, so it would just be a case of reversing them, you need to get the brown one in the right connector though ............. are there any markings on the switch?

Dave


----------



## firebird (May 21, 2008)

Hi

Ring/e-mail Ketan at arc eurotrade, you will find him most helpful.

Cheers


----------



## oldparts (May 21, 2008)

If you go to harborfreight.com they have a wiring diagram in their manual which is down loadable.


----------



## HS93 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Chaps I was able to sort it with help from you all I downloaded the manual , but it is for the 110 v version and mine is 220 v and there seems to be a slight difference . I was concerned as one of the brown wires was a 220v input and I did not want to feed it in the output, anyway with my trusty meter and all the bits of info its sorted and written down for future reference.

Thanks 

Peter


----------



## CrewCab (May 22, 2008)

Good to know you've got is sorted ;D ........ thanks for letting us know 

Dave


----------

